# So who goes BackPacking or 2 day canoe trips?



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

This is a general question~I I am rebuilding my gear...It was stolen couple years ago on a hiking trip...

I was thinking of a Jungle Hammock & rain fly....Never have used one before,,so I would like some input on this

I thought of a Bivi tent...But think I would better in a hammock ,,(maybe) anyway off the ground

I have a Military sleep system good for -30 below zero...& thermo pad.....

Thank You my friends for helping me out with this..so much of the camping & hiking equip is new to me....

as much of my past gear was 40 years old..........Oldmiser


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I've done a couple overnights with my hammock (very similar to this one) and will never go back. It's the only way that I feel better when I wake up than when I laid down. I'm never going back to sleeping on the ground. If a trail or campsite doesn't have provisions for hanging a hammock then I just won't go


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

http://outdoorlegacygear.com/snugpak-jungle-hammock.html?utm_source=snugpak-jungle-hammock&utm_medium=shopping%2Bengine&utm_campaign=googleproducts&gclid=CLC7tYat0sACFSpp7AodoTEA9Q

I've been this hammock for a couple of years now and love it. it folds up to about the size of a football.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks MJ....I have done some checking on Hammocks,,,Watched a few video's of different set-up's...Yeah the ground sucks big time

seems your cold your back finds little sticks or stones you missed before placing the ground cloth,,,,seems like your body is stiff a a board

and your just hurting,,,,,OM


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

TSM said:


> http://outdoorlegacygear.com/snugpak-jungle-hammock.html?utm_source=snugpak-jungle-hammock&utm_medium=shopping%2Bengine&utm_campaign=googleproducts&gclid=CLC7tYat0sACFSpp7AodoTEA9Q
> 
> I've been this hammock for a couple of years now and love it. it folds up to about the size of a football.


Thanks TSM,,,,Nice jungle hommock in the link...Yeah my pack is med..I limit my self to 35#...not quite ulta light....easy for my as I am aging in years

70yrs old & still going..Ha Ha just like a old timex watch........OM


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

My uncle has a insulation that ties up to the bottom of the hammock. So that the win does not cut through a flattened sleeping bag


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

I made my own hammock and rain fly and it works great I also hunt out of my hammock the only bad thing about that is you will fall asleep and may miss the big boy.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Are ther any SSF Members who use a hammock in winter time...in snow country?...Just trying to sort ideas out to stay warm...OM


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Google "hammock camping", there's a whole subculture of people who love to share ideas.
Kind of like here


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

I go backpacking and camping of fishing/hunting once a month.


----------



## Sherman (Oct 2, 2012)

If you do go the tent route, I highly recommend Tarp Tents. A small company in California with some great designs. I used his tent one a 5 month bike tour and now, 7 years later, I still use it regularly. It weighs in at about 1 pound and it can fit me and my gear or a second person in a pinch. He also has some larger designs for 2 or more people. It's a single wall design -- but super airy with netting all along the bottom and has show itself to be durable. Probably wouldn't be my first choice for snow camping in freezing conditions, but it weathered some big rain and wind storms with no problems.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Hmm ... now I really want to try hammock camping. The only problem is... I am a stomach sleeper.


----------



## Teamkazm (Nov 26, 2014)

I hammock camp in winter up in the Mac .
I use a grand trunk customized to my needs 
I have removed the no see em mosquito net and cut down the tarp and added zippers so the tarp hangs loosely around me .zipped up underneath 
Then 2 stretch cords added on the side to spread the tarp around me so it doesn't touch me at all.
(Ventilation is a must if breathing matters to u)
The biggest issue generated with hammocks is the sleeping bag getting compresed. To compensate unzip bag and wrap around your hammock ( I don't but it helps) I also use a uco candle lantern hung in the centre . The candle produces 9-11 btus of heat and if your a heavy breather I suggest a moisture absorbing cloth for condensation as it can be a problem with enclosed hammocks . And thermal pad between you and the hammock helps to (I don't use one)
Also don't wear socks as it's better to allow your body to heat the area around it rather then rely on extra layers. I usually sleep in my longjohns rather then stripping down to boxers. 
Also I always try to use my hammock as my chair because I can usually get fire close enough that to thaw out and dry the ground in front of my hammock so I can step out onto dry ground I will try to get a picture up asap to show my settup


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

I love to backpack but usually do it in desert areas where hammocks aren't really possible, and just a light tent needed if any at all.

Places like this...

http://www.panoramio.com/photo_explorer#view=photo&position=0&with_photo_id=111563647&order=date_desc&user=7590245

tent; easy to pack but no good for cold weather areas:

http://www.austinkayak.com/products/12532/Terra-Nova-Solar-Photon-2-Tent-2-Person.html


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Thank you guys for your great comments....I have a Military Hangarian poncho..many uses for that...tarp..hammock..half tent..lean to cover..use as a rain fly

wear as a rain poncho..use as a grd cloth made out of light canvas(so it is heavy)....This poncho is well worth the money...

like the idea of the candle lantern ....I made a under quilt ..use a military solid foam pad 24"wide 7' long..

the military sleep system has 4 bags to use mix and match for temps...all can go in to a Goretex bivi sack good to 30 below zero..if had to sleep on the ground

1st open bivi sack..2nd place in the foam pad..3rd 2 sleep bags...( one inside the other)place on top of the mat....there ya go....crawl in ..zip up....your good

for non use of a Hammock you can't put up.........so have a ridge line with a trap over the bivisack about a foot of air space....for bad weather

so my friends let's hear it from you...ideas please.....AAOldmiser


----------

